# SMOKING 1/2 BLOCK OF SHARP  WHITE CHEDDAR (FINAL PIC)



## Hawging It (Nov 12, 2019)

33 degrees and windy. Rolling Hickory pellets over 1/2 block of Sharp White Cheddar on the Weber Kettle for 3 or 4 hours.  Just love the Hickory!






1/2 block of Sharp White Cheddar






Rolling Hickory Pellets





Temp


----------



## Steve H (Nov 12, 2019)

If I wasn't under the weather I would have a batch going. White cheddar is great. I prefer it over yellow. It seems to be smoother. That's going to be good!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 12, 2019)

Man bet that's gonna be good. I haven't got to smoke any yet this year but with an inch of snow on the ground and temps around 16 tonight would be a perfect time!


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 12, 2019)

Steve H said:


> If I wasn't under the weather I would have a batch going. White cheddar is great. I prefer it over yellow. It seems to be smoother. That's going to be good!


Hope you feel better soon. Never done the white cheddar.  Excited to taste it.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 12, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Man bet that's gonna be good. I haven't got to smoke any yet this year but with an inch of snow on the ground and temps around 16 tonight would be a perfect time!


I saw where it is very chilly


SmokinVOLfan said:


> Man bet that's gonna be good. I haven't got to smoke any yet this year but with an inch of snow on the ground and temps around 16 tonight would be a perfect time!


Vol, I heard it was cold up there. We missed a little snow by just a couple of degrees early this morning.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 12, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Hope you feel better soon. Never done the white cheddar.  Excited to taste it.



Thanks. Yeah, just a bug. And of _course _I get it on my 2 days off! If you like the white cheddar. Then you should try the seriously sharp cheddar. It is very good IMHO.


----------



## martin1950 (Nov 12, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> 33 degrees and windy. Rolling Hickory pellets over 1/2 block of Sharp White Cheddar.


Dang it, something else to add to my bucket list. I've always done X-sharp ched over Maple worms.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 12, 2019)

martin1950 said:


> Dang it, something else to add to my bucket list. I've always done X-sharp ched over Maple worms.



X sharp is also good with apple smoke.


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 12, 2019)

ya got some good looking cheese there,going to taste good.  i'm a hickory fan too


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 12, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> ya got some good looking cheese there,going to taste good.  i'm a hickory fan too


Always loved Hickory


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 12, 2019)

A success. Pic added


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 12, 2019)

Hickory? Never tried that with cheese! Your cheese looks good!


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 12, 2019)

yankee2bbq said:


> Hickory? Never tried that with cheese! Your cheese looks good!


Good smokey flavor.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 13, 2019)

Yep! Most of the cheese I do is with Hickory.  Apple or Alder wood gives a pleasant flavor as well.


----------



## forktender (Nov 13, 2019)

How long do you let it mellow after smoking it? The last batch I made it was way too smokey even after wrapped in plastic wrap for 2 weeks. It was brutally smokey, I like heavy smoke and I couldn't eat it for about a month.


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 13, 2019)

HI, You have some great color on your cheese,excellent snacking coming up!


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 13, 2019)

Nice looking cheese. Some good color was taken on. I'm a fan of white  cheddar also.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 13, 2019)

Looks awesome!
Great color!
Al


----------



## tropics (Nov 13, 2019)

Hawg that has some great color on it,I tried the kettle doing Chex mix one time it was way to strong,may have to try cheese some time. Likes
Richie


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 13, 2019)

forktender said:


> How long do you let it mellow after smoking it? The last batch I made it was way too smokey even after wrapped in plastic wrap for 2 weeks. It was brutally smokey, I like heavy smoke and I couldn't eat it for about a month.


It sits in refrigerator over night. I then vac pack and put the cheese in my  other little fridge for a long rest. I will try some after about a month just to check out how it is coming along. It's usually minimum 6 months before I give some away to friends or partake myself. I have some from last January that is still in the fridge resting up.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 13, 2019)

tropics said:


> Hawg that has some great color on it,I tried the kettle doing Chex mix one time it was way to strong,may have to try cheese some time. Likes
> Richie


It's strong now but will be just right in a few months. Give it a try.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 13, 2019)

crazymoon said:


> HI, You have some great color on your cheese,excellent snacking coming up!


Thanks. First time for the  White sharp cheddar. In about 6 months, I'll check and see if it is good. Should be.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 13, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks awesome!
> Great color!
> Al


Thank you Al.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 13, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Nice looking cheese. Some good color was taken on. I'm a fan of white  cheddar also.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thank you. Yes, I was pleased with the color too.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 13, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Yep! Most of the cheese I do is with Hickory.  Apple or Alder wood gives a pleasant flavor as well.


We don't have Alder here in Southeast Mississippi or Mississippi for that matter. At least never heard of any. What's it like?


----------



## Steve H (Nov 13, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> We don't have Alder here in Southeast Mississippi or Mississippi for that matter. At least never heard of any. What's it like?



Alder is a milder wood with a subtle sweet flavor.  Allot of folks use it for salmon. I've used it for smoking cured pork loin. And cheese. It can be purchased on-line through  A-Maze-N and other places.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 13, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Alder is a milder wood with a subtle sweet flavor.  Allot of folks use it for salmon. I've used it for smoking cured pork loin. And cheese. It can be purchased on-line through  A-Maze-N and other places.


Cool


----------



## poacherjoe (Nov 13, 2019)

Please share the recipe ? How do you do that in a Weber kettle? I need to know


----------



## dave17a (Nov 13, 2019)

Good job. Corn cob, pitmasters choice from Todd Is good. How long you do. I like 6 hrs. on all cheese. Vacu seal. Month after taste fine. Got some xtra sharp chedder from 2015. Waiting for 2020 election. Morn or thumbs up


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 13, 2019)

poacherjoe said:


> Please share the recipe ? How do you do that in a Weber kettle? I need to know


Very easy. I have an  A-MAZ-N 12" pellet tube filled with hickory pellets that I place on bottom of the kettle, opposite from the cheese as shown in pics.  Place the cheese on a mesh rack as shown in pics. I use the ChefAlarm to monitor the temp inside the kettle. My tube will burn for 4 hours. On this smoke, I pulled the cheese off in 3.25 hours.  I try to keep the temp below 80 at all times. If temp gets close to 80, I take kettle lid off for a minute or so and let it cool back down to about 50. After pulling the cheese off, I place uncovered for a while then wipe off moisture on the cheese (if any) then wrap loosely in plastic wrap and place in fridge overnight. Next day I vacuum seal and place in my fridge in my garage and let it age. I will test in a month.  It will last for years. The longer it ages, the better it is. I'll start giving some to family and friends after the cheese ages for 6 to 8 months.  YouTube is helpful as well. Cheese smoking is more addictive than Heroin so be careful. HaHaHaHa!






I added the U bolts to get plenty of air.  Learned this trick from SMF.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 13, 2019)

dave17a said:


> Good job. Corn cob, pitmasters choice from Todd Is good. How long you do. I like 6 hrs. on all cheese. Vacu seal. Month after taste fine. Got some xtra sharp chedder from 2015. Waiting for 2020 election. Morn or thumbs up


Thank you. Should be great in 2020.


----------



## poacherjoe (Nov 14, 2019)

Look's like I can take a piece  of  2" stainless and speedy cut some grooves and make one of those!


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 14, 2019)

poacherjoe said:


> Look's like I can take a piece  of  2" stainless and speedy cut some grooves and make one of those!


Yep but they are not that expensive.


----------



## forktender (Nov 15, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> It sits in refrigerator over night. I then vac pack and put the cheese in my  other little fridge for a long rest. I will try some after about a month just to check out how it is coming along. It's usually minimum 6 months before I give some away to friends or partake myself. I have some from last January that is still in the fridge resting up.


Holy cow, I had no idea it would keep for that long.
I'm going to have to try it again and let it age longer, thank you.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 15, 2019)

forktender said:


> Holy cow, I had no idea it would keep for that long.
> I'm going to have to try it again and let it age longer, thank you.



I have cheese that is over a year old. It just gets better with time. You just need to make sure it is vacuum sealed good. I check my stock a couple times a month to make sure they are sealed. I had a chunk of 13 month smoked white cheddar the other day. It was awesome.


----------



## poacherjoe (Nov 15, 2019)

The store has a 5 lb block of White sharp cheddar on sale for 25 bucks. I am getting some tomorrow.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 16, 2019)

Nice color on that cheese.
33* YIKES thats way to cold for me these days.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 16, 2019)

poacherjoe said:


> The store has a 5 lb block of White sharp cheddar on sale for 25 bucks. I am getting some tomorrow.


Sounds great!! Have fun. Cheese smoking is addicting.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 16, 2019)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> Nice color on that cheese.
> 33* YIKES thats way to cold for me these days.


Thank you. Yes a bit chilly but it warmed up quickly.


----------

